# rotors and pads upgrade to mk4 2005 GLI 1.8T



## GLImk4 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've been doing some research and still not sure on which way to go.

For rotors, I was looking at 12.3" Fronts and 10.1" Rears:
Zimmermann cross drilled z-coated 
PowerSlot cross drilled 
Schwaben cross drilled and slotted

For pads, I've been recommended:
Hawk HPS 

I don't drive overly aggressive but I do put about 26k kms on my car per year. Anybody have some input or advice to spare....? I'm hoping to make a purchase in the next couple of weeks. Also, not sure if its worth dishing out about $300 for install or if i should do it myself.

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## GLImk4 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks man.

the differnce in cost i'm looking at between OEM rotors and the models I listed range from $100-$200 total. are you saying that it's not worth the upgrade or are the OEM's better?

thanks again.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Zimmerman blanks will do you fine.


----------



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

Im looking at upgrading/replacing the pads on the same vehicle. I was looking at the EBC Redstuff pads for their low dust and reduced stopping distances. Does anyone have any experience with these pads? Are they similar to a Hawk HPS? 

Also, this car does not have wear sensors right? The wear sensors are only on newer cars that have a brake pad warning light or something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

anyone??


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

I have no experience with EBC, Hawks are great though. As far as the wear sensor.... look at your driver's side front brakes. If you see a wire coming out of the pad and running to a connector mounted on an aluminum bracket hanging off the strut, then you have wear sensors. They're easy to defeat. Just strip the wires from the old sensor, twist them together, seal it up out of the way.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

I have schwaben cross drilled and slotted both front and rear with ebc redstuff pads. Cost me roughly $500


Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Of course you stand by your previous. You're one of idiots that think Hawk pads are the greatest thing since sliced bread. Im very happy with my EBC pads, as well as almost every other person with them.

Personally, I wouldnt put HPS on a shopping cart. So it seems like it all comes down to personal preference.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

gehr said:


> you can congratulate yourself on making this my last whoretex post, i'm done arguing with mental midgets that don't know what they are talking about. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> :wave:


nooooo... Don't leave me here all alone


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

gehr said:


> You can congratulate yourself on making this my last Whoretex post, I'm done arguing with mental midgets that don't know what they are talking about. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> :wave:


You say that like I care...


----------



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kinda old but still works probably 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?803192-Which-pads-for-GTI-MKIV


----------

